# Serie A: 3a giornata



## Degenerate X (16 Settembre 2012)

Genoa - Juventus
Napoli - Parma
Roma - Bologna
Fiorentina - Catania
Pescara - Sampdoria
Siena - Udinese
Torino - Inter (20.45)

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Quel sinistro di Borriello, contro di noi avrebbe tolto le ragnatele al palo.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Settembre 2012)

l'Udinese gia' sullo 0-2!


----------



## DannySa (16 Settembre 2012)

Ma cosa diavolo ha fatto Immobile??!


----------



## Degenerate X (16 Settembre 2012)

Quando vanno TUTTE MA TUTTE bene comunque è facile non perdere mai...


----------



## Hammer (16 Settembre 2012)

La velocità di Immobile


----------



## The Ripper (16 Settembre 2012)

Se non fosse che ho Bojan titolare, col fantacalcio sto andando da Dio: Florenzi, Di Natale, Basta, Hernanes...


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Settembre 2012)

2-0 roma lamela


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2012)

Sta rometta...


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Settembre 2012)

goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo immobileeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## DannySa (16 Settembre 2012)

Gran gol di Immobile


----------



## Degenerate X (16 Settembre 2012)

E alloraaaaaaaa vediamo se arriva qualche soddisfazione dagli altri tanto noi non facciamo un cacchio


----------



## DannySa (16 Settembre 2012)

Se n'era mangiato uno sullo 0-0, Longo-Immobile........ me li piazzo in Fifa 13 là davanti


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Settembre 2012)

Tanto la Juve vince non illudetevi


----------



## The Ripper (16 Settembre 2012)

solo 3 giornate ma è un bel campionato  

Se solo noi iniziassimo a giocare a calcio...


----------



## DannySa (16 Settembre 2012)

Mangiato il 2-0 da Jankovic, è come un gol della Juve questo, classico.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Mangiato il 2-0 da Jankovic, è come un gol della Juve questo, classico.



ovvio, con noi sarebbe entrato


----------



## Degenerate X (16 Settembre 2012)

Si vabbe dai mi spiegate come dovrei riuscire ad ascoltare 90 minuti il commento di un gobbo come Causio che commenta come fosse sul divano di casa sua, sbuffa e quasi impreca perchè i carcerati non vincono per il momento.


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2012)

La Roma è da lacrime agli occhi. Non c'entra nulla con il resto della Serie A. NULLA.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Si vabbe dai mi spiegate come dovrei riuscire ad ascoltare 90 minuti il commento di un gobbo come Causio che commenta come fosse sul divano di casa sua, sbuffa e quasi impreca perchè i carcerati non vincono per il momento.



Ed ovviamente noi ci becchiamo Bergomi LOL


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Settembre 2012)

gol samp maxi lopez, era troppo bravo da comprare 

ahahah che tiro giovinco


----------



## iceman. (16 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Roma è da lacrime agli occhi. Non c'entra nulla con il resto della Serie A. NULLA.


Nel senso che fa schifo?


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Settembre 2012)

come osano ammonire Pirla


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Nel senso che fa schifo?



No nel senso che giocano a calcio.


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Nel senso che fa schifo?



No, nel senso che è quasi commovente per quanto giochi bene


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Settembre 2012)

che bella sta Roma...Totti quando gli lasciano campo è micidiale
hanno tutti giocatori di qualità, l'attacco è perfetto Lamela-Destro e il Re


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2012)

Incredibile, il Genoa doveva essere già 3-0.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Settembre 2012)

Pure sto genova oh. Ci prenderanno a pallonate pure loro


----------



## DannySa (16 Settembre 2012)

Altro 2-0 mangiato dal Genoa, direi nulla di strano


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Incredibile, il Genoa doveva essere già 3-0.



Tanto tra un pò la Juve pareggia


----------



## Degenerate X (16 Settembre 2012)

Pazzesco. Roba già vista, 1-1 prima della fine del tempo. E 3-1 in scioltezza nel secondo...


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Settembre 2012)

gol 2-0 pandev


----------



## DannySa (16 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Pazzesco. Roba già vista, 1-1 prima della fine del tempo. E 3-1 in scioltezza nel secondo...



Attendo anche il rosso random al Genoa, che non guasta mai.


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2012)

Bonucci fallo da ultimo uomo: ammonito. Pazzesco.


----------



## DannySa (16 Settembre 2012)

Ma era rosso diretto per Bonucci pazzesco


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Settembre 2012)

gol jovetic

gol parolo

ahahah giallo per bonucci era da rosso ahahaha, ora si e capito perchè hanno tolto il primo giallo a bonucci e l'hanno dato a pirlo


----------



## Degenerate X (16 Settembre 2012)

Io non ci credo, dai.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Settembre 2012)

Il Genoa doveva essere sul 2-0 minimo...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Settembre 2012)

io non la sto guardando la juve quest'anno...però dai commenti mi pare che stanno rubando ancora di più
che gusto c'è vincere così


----------



## DannySa (16 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il Genoa doveva essere sul 2-0 minimo...



Doveva stare 4-0 e con l'uomo in più, per dire.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Settembre 2012)

La Juve doveva essere sotto minimo 4-1.La Roma è il calcio,il Napoli cinico!


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Settembre 2012)

Napoli, roma, lazio ed Rube... queste le perdiamo sicure. Il girone d'andata lo finiremo con minimo 6-7 sconfitte


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Settembre 2012)

eccolo e tornato il genoa della scorsa stagione


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Settembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Napoli, roma, lazio ed Rube... queste le perdiamo sicure. Il girone d'andata lo finiremo con minimo 6-7 sconfitte



E i derby?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Settembre 2012)

Le sponde del numero 10 del Bologna sono la poesia del calcio


----------



## DannySa (16 Settembre 2012)

Altro gol mangiato dal Genoa


----------



## Degenerate X (16 Settembre 2012)

Va che roba...


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Settembre 2012)

si ok altro gol mangiato dal genoa non ci credo dai, se fosse stato il milan sarebbero entrate TUTTE


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Settembre 2012)

Il Genoa sta sbagliando troppo, lo prenderanno sicuramente in quel posto.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Settembre 2012)

Madò la Roma...


----------



## Andrea89 (16 Settembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Napoli, roma, lazio ed Rube... queste le perdiamo sicure. Il girone d'andata lo finiremo con minimo 6-7 sconfitte


Secondo me 6-7 sconfitte è una previsione molto ottimistica.


----------



## Degenerate X (16 Settembre 2012)

Vabbe dai dai, chiudiamo baracca e burattini, è tutto inutile...


----------



## DannySa (16 Settembre 2012)

Traversa Genoa, sembra scritto dai.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Settembre 2012)

sborriello 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

la juve ha fatto turnover per la champions lasciando in panca vucinic lichsteiner vidal e asamoah... se avesse giocato con i titolari saremmo gia 1-4


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Settembre 2012)

oddio....


----------



## Degenerate X (16 Settembre 2012)

Ma dai ma cos'è MUOIO


----------



## DannySa (16 Settembre 2012)

Ma non ci credooooooooooo


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2012)

Incredibile ragazzi. Incredibile. Questi resteranno imbattuti per 5-6 anni.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Settembre 2012)

Ecco gol sbagliato gol subito..sta rube mamma mia


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Settembre 2012)

Complimenti al Genoa per aver gettato tutto nel cesso.


----------



## Hammer (16 Settembre 2012)

strano, aspettavo solo questo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Settembre 2012)

Scandaloso, veramente scandaloso, il Genoa si deve impiccare


----------



## Degenerate X (16 Settembre 2012)

Robe mai viste


----------



## Andrea89 (16 Settembre 2012)

Tutto come previsto.


----------



## DannySa (16 Settembre 2012)

Quel cesso di Giaccherini in nazionale era un pivello


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Settembre 2012)

Cioe questi non perdono mai, anche quando devono perdere non perdono


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Settembre 2012)

si va beh segna pure giacchecoso, e andata il genoa ora e impalla ne prendo ancora 2-3 minimo


----------



## Degenerate X (16 Settembre 2012)

Quest'anno per il bene del mio fegato e della mia salute in generale sarebbe bene disdire Sky e disdire tutti gli abbonamenti ad Internet. Ah e andare a vivere in campagna, isolato da tutto.


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2012)

Ora finisce 3-4 a 1


----------



## DannySa (16 Settembre 2012)

2-1 Juve a breve


----------



## Degenerate X (16 Settembre 2012)

"La parata di Buffon è prodigiosa".


BASTA. FRASE DEFINITIVA PER SEMPRE DELLA VITA. SPENGO TUTTO.


----------



## Cm Punk (16 Settembre 2012)

Te pareva! 
Vabbe almeno avevo l'X2, bah a questo punto spero in un gol del catania, non voglio perdere la schedina ancora per una partita sola


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Settembre 2012)

Genoa, vendersi le partite, lo stai facendo nel modo giusto


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Settembre 2012)

vincono 4-1


----------



## Andrea89 (16 Settembre 2012)

Dopo che Giaccherinho ha sbagliato a ribattuta sul palo di Giovinco stavo per scrivere qualcosa su di lui,poi mi sono fermato perchè me lo sentivo che avrebbe segnato


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (16 Settembre 2012)

Noi facciamo troppo schifo per potermi interessare alle altre squadre
Personalmente Roma, Juve, Napoli, Lazio, Inter possono fare quello che vogliono, tanto ormai a noi non compete più


----------



## Degenerate X (16 Settembre 2012)

Io boh, sono senza parole zero zero parole.


----------



## Prinz (16 Settembre 2012)

non se ne può più di sti ladri sculati, qualcuno faccia qualcosa. AH, ricordatevi di bertolacci quando con noi la metterà a giro nel sette


----------



## Degenerate X (16 Settembre 2012)

Si vabbe ciao, segna Toni. Campionato ridicolissimo.


----------



## Andrea89 (16 Settembre 2012)

gol di Toni


----------



## DannySa (16 Settembre 2012)

300 falli dei centrali 2 gialli in tutto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Settembre 2012)

ahah oddio veramente segna pure toni io me ne vado



ahahahahh oddio eccola un altra segna pure gilardino hahahhhaha


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Settembre 2012)

il regolamento è uguale per tutti


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Settembre 2012)

gooooooooooooooooooooo diamanti ahaha le squadre di zeman ne prendono sempre un sacco di gol


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Settembre 2012)

si va beh Zeman ciao


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2012)

è Zeman. Lo conosciamo.


----------



## sheva90 (16 Settembre 2012)

La Roma mi sta fregando il bgilietto.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Settembre 2012)

miracolo ha segnato il Pescara


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2012)

Ed ecco il rigore che non manca mai.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Settembre 2012)

ahahaahaahahha ovvio, ovvio


----------



## DannySa (16 Settembre 2012)

Eccolo, immancabile


----------



## smallball (16 Settembre 2012)

hanno segnato lucra toni e biliardino....come siam caduti in basso


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Settembre 2012)

Ma non ci credo


----------



## Degenerate X (16 Settembre 2012)

Rotfl


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2012)

Ma è Conte che è bravo, è?


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Settembre 2012)

Certo che pero vincono facendo pure turn-over. Ma una partita la perderanno?


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Settembre 2012)

Cioè un rigore a partita...


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Settembre 2012)

gol di Ze Love


----------



## MilanForever (16 Settembre 2012)

Ragazzi, ma quale rigore che non manca mai? Vi sembrava che non ci fosse? Purtroppo il genoa sta buttando via questa partita che meritava nel primo tempo.


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Settembre 2012)

bertolacci cmq è un totale bischero... che lo fai a fare fallo a fondo linea....


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Settembre 2012)

3 rigori in 3 partite per la giuve


----------



## Jino (16 Settembre 2012)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> bertolacci cmq è un totale *****... che lo fai a fare fallo a fondo linea....



Non è stato lui, ma il nostro ex primavera Sampirisi. Fortissimo, riportiamolo a casa.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Roten1896 ha scritto:


> 3 rigori in 3 partite per la giuve



Purtroppo era nettissimo, c'è poco da dire.


----------



## Frikez (16 Settembre 2012)

Era Sampirisi..un prodotto della nostra cantera ROTFL


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Certo che pero vincono facendo pure turn-over. Ma una partita la perderanno?



No, credo di no. è probabile che facciano registrare la serie di imbattibilità più lunga di tutta la storia del calcio.


----------



## Ale (16 Settembre 2012)

3 rigori in 3 partite..ecco il top player


----------



## Jino (16 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> No, credo di no. è probabile che facciano registrare la serie di imbattibilità più lunga di tutta la storia del calcio.



D'altronde in un campionato cosi mediocre, c'è da aspettarselo.


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Settembre 2012)

questo cmq è l'armadietto nello spogliatoio Genoa dopo l'intervallo.......


----------



## Degenerate X (16 Settembre 2012)

Meglio soldi facili che un pari a questo punto. Avanti così.


----------



## Ale (16 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non è stato lui, ma il nostro ex primavera Sampirisi. Fortissimo, riportiamolo a casa.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



nettissimi o regalatissimi, gliene hanno fischiati 3 in 3 partite,anzi 4 su 4 partite contando anche la supercoppa italiana..


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> No, credo di no. è probabile che facciano registrare la serie di imbattibilità più lunga di tutta la storia del calcio.



ma per forza cosa c'è in serie A per battere sti gobbi...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Settembre 2012)

Certo che Asamoah...


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2012)

Adesso il quarto. Come pronosticato.


----------



## DannySa (16 Settembre 2012)

Tutto come previsto, c'è tempo per il quarto


----------



## ReyMilan (16 Settembre 2012)

4 partite 4 rigori nulla da dire


----------



## Degenerate X (16 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Pazzesco. Roba già vista, 1-1 prima della fine del tempo. E 3-1 in scioltezza nel secondo...



Tutto come previsto..................


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Settembre 2012)

Contro il chelsea perderanno vedrete


----------



## Jino (16 Settembre 2012)

Si ma ragazzi, quanti gol ha sbagliato il Genoa?! Poteva averla chiusa la partita, certo se davanti il portiere gliele tiri addosso o sulla traversa è ovvio che prima o poi lo becchi il gol. La difesa del Genoa poi, penosa come lo scorso anno


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Tutto come previsto..................



Non iniziare a sparare boiate, è finita 1-0 nel primo tempo


----------



## Degenerate X (16 Settembre 2012)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Non iniziare a sparare boiate, è finita 1-0 nel primo tempo



Ah beh, allora.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Settembre 2012)

3-1 Asamoah


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Settembre 2012)

Certo che se poi arriva la deviazione che consente ad Asamoah di segnare allora mi arrendo all'evidenza, la sorte vuole che la Juve vinca.


----------



## pennyhill (16 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> No, credo di no. è probabile che facciano registrare la serie di imbattibilità più lunga di tutta la storia del calcio.



http://www.rsssf.com/miscellaneous/unbeaten.html#leag

109 sono tante.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Settembre 2012)

totti sempre il solito pero


----------



## Prinz (16 Settembre 2012)

eh certo se la Roma prende goal è Zeman, non sono Piris, Burdisso e Castan. Se subisce goal il Milan invece Allegri non c'entra niente, è tutta colpa della squadra


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Settembre 2012)

Visto che in campionato possono pure mettere i magazzinieri tanto in un modo o nell'altro vincono, faranno il triplete


----------



## Harvey (16 Settembre 2012)

Mi viene da vomitare pensando a questo weekend di campionato, peggio di così non poteva andare niente...


----------



## Frikez (16 Settembre 2012)

Asamoah ha cambiato la partita..che giocatore.

Belfodil


----------



## ReyMilan (16 Settembre 2012)

Quanti minuti ha messo il Bologna a pareggiare xD


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Settembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> http://www.rsssf.com/miscellaneous/unbeaten.html#leag
> 
> 109 sono tante.



Non c'è la Juve in classifica?


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (16 Settembre 2012)

Goal Bologna


----------



## Frikez (16 Settembre 2012)

Gila 2 gol e un assist


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2012)

Incredibile. Come già scritto, Zeman è sempre lui. Nel bene e nel male. Almeno ci fa divertire.


----------



## raducioiu (16 Settembre 2012)

Ahahah Zeman


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Settembre 2012)

ahaahha doppietta del gila che tracollo la roma


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (16 Settembre 2012)

Togliete la Roma dalla lotta scudetto, senza equilibro non si vince


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Settembre 2012)

Fin quando la stavo guardando, la Roma dominava  non sempre le squadre che giocano bene vincono, ma perdere in questo modo è imbarazzante


----------



## pennyhill (16 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non c'è la Juve in classifica?



Prima devono perdere.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Settembre 2012)

La Roma ha gettato la partita nel secondo tempo in una maniera clamorosa

- - - Aggiornato - - -



pennyhill ha scritto:


> Prima devono perdere.



A quante partite sono ora?


----------



## ReyMilan (16 Settembre 2012)

Povero Zeman


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Settembre 2012)

campionato già finito...


----------



## pennyhill (16 Settembre 2012)

Gilardino supera Sivori, 148 gol in A.


----------



## Jino (16 Settembre 2012)

Il Milan è solamente fortunato che c'è una mediocrità in serie A quest'anno che tutto può succedere... Juve a parte, forse Napoli, tutte le squadre sono incasinate...


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2012)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Togliete la Roma dalla lotta scudetto, senza equilibro non si vince



Lo scudetto è già assegnato da tempo. Per il 2-3 sarà una bella lotta tra Napoli, Inter e forse Roma.


----------



## pennyhill (16 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La Roma ha gettato la partita nel secondo tempo in una maniera clamorosa
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



42


----------



## ReyMilan (16 Settembre 2012)

L'Udinese in zona rossa


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Settembre 2012)

finita e servito piangere la scorsa stagione ueee ueee ridicoli tre rigori in tre partite


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Settembre 2012)

strano il calcio, primo tempo la Roma dominava sul 2-0 e la Juve perdeva, secondo tempo perde la Roma e i ladri vincono 3-1


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Settembre 2012)

beh che fortuna la Juve.Gioca una chiavica,il genoa prende una traversa e poi sul ribaltamento prende il gol.Cose da pazzi.A noi dopo 2 tiri gia' becchiamo la pera!


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Settembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> beh che fortuna la Juve.Gioca una chiavica,il genoa prende una traversa e poi sul ribaltamento prende il gol.Cose da pazzi.A noi dopo 2 tiri gia' becchiamo la pera!



già veramente, lo dico sempre io, tutti i tiri del genoa stai tranqui che la porta la centravano eccome


----------



## DannySa (16 Settembre 2012)

Non mi capacito della sconfitta della Roma in casa col Bologna dopo il doppio vantaggio, è un suicidio peggio del nostro.


----------



## bmb (16 Settembre 2012)

Procedono al ritmo di un rigore a partita. Ma non è questo ciò che mi fa rosicare. E' che le squadre avversarie hanno 5-6 occasioni da gol e le falliscono miseramente. Noi concediamo un occasione a partita (almeno fino adesso) e ce la infilano. Sempre. 
Dicono siano i cicli del calcio. Ma, onestamente, questa fortuna al Milan non me la ricordo.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Settembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> beh che fortuna la Juve.Gioca una chiavica,il genoa prende una traversa e poi sul ribaltamento prende il gol.Cose da pazzi.A noi dopo 2 tiri gia' becchiamo la pera!



Si ma ce da dire che, la rube ha iniziato con 4 dei titolari (vidal, lichecoso, wcinic e asamoha) in panchina...hanno praticamente fatto turn over. Senza contare che buffone barzagli bonucci pirlo marchisio e giovinco erano titolari oggi ed martedi contro Malta.


----------



## Brontolo (16 Settembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> 3 rigori in 3 partite..ecco il top player



rigore ineccepibile, però


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Settembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si ma ce da dire che, la rube ha iniziato con 4 dei titolari (vidal, lichecoso, wcinic e asamoha) in panchina...hanno praticamente fatto turn over. Senza contare che buffone barzagli bonucci pirlo marchisio e giovinco erano titolari oggi ed martedi contro Malta.



Beh molti hanno giocato in nazionale,anche alcuni del genoa e comunque la prestazione è stata negativa,tipo il Milan a Bologna,solo che c'hanno creduto e avuto fortuna.Vittoria importantissima!


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Settembre 2012)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> rigore ineccepibile, però



Si. Solo che fa sorridere considerando che dicono di avere contro "il palazzo" e di essere scomodi


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Settembre 2012)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> rigore ineccepibile, però



Sì ok oggi c'era, oggi, ma c'era anche una netta espulsione per Bonucci per fallo da ultimo uomo e chiara occasione da rete, con Brkic non hanno avuto alcuna esitaizone ad espellerlo al primo quarto d'ora della partita, per il signor Bonucci solo ammonizione

La questione è: per gli episodi a loro favore non ci sono mai dubbi e incertezze, mentre si sorvola se le parti sono invertite


----------



## DannySa (16 Settembre 2012)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> rigore ineccepibile, però



Eh sì, Bonucci doveva andare fuori e da lì magari la partita cambiava e l'occasione di rimontare l'1-0 dopo che il Genoa ha sbagliato l'impossibile magari non ci sarebbe stata, magari


----------



## The Ripper (16 Settembre 2012)

Campionato vivace.
Asamoah (uomo che Allegri volev) è un Fenomeno. Tra l'altro, se non erro, è solo un anno più "vecchio" di Peto. Che *maturità* Dio mio!!
Zeman ancora non capisco come si faccia ad elogiare. Se il calcio deve essere questo allora torniamo al preistorico 2-3-5 o il 2-2-6 brasiliano.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ah, in ogni caso Inter, Juve, Fiorentina, Lazio, Roma, Napoli sono nettamente superiori a noi come detto ad inizio campionato.
Quindi, o siamo l'outsiders o arriveremo dietro a qualche outsiders.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Settembre 2012)

Lichtsteiner Vidal Pirlo Marchisio Asamoah è un centrocampo di livello Europeo.


----------



## Harvey (16 Settembre 2012)

Comunque Asamoah esterno sinistro se lo sono inventati loro, bisogna darne atto...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Settembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Comunque Asamoah esterno sinistro se lo sono inventati loro, bisogna darne atto...


Per carità, il calcio è fatto anche di queste trovate.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Settembre 2012)

Asamoha è una besta è fortissimo mamma mia...sulla sinistra fa TUTTO terzino, esterno attaccante, si inserisce corre corre torna mamma mia pagato 15 mil una miseria contando i prezzi folli in giro.


----------



## Harvey (16 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per carità, il calcio è fatto anche di queste trovate.


O di quelle tipo Emanuelson trequartista


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Settembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> O di quelle tipo Emanuelson trequartista


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Settembre 2012)

Asamoah che bestia!


----------



## Andrea89 (16 Settembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> nettissimi o regalatissimi, gliene hanno fischiati 3 in 3 partite,anzi 4 su 4 partite contando anche la supercoppa italiana..


Eh,ma dal post calciopoli gli arbitri hanno paura di fischiare rigori per i gobbi... 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

La cosa che me le fa girare è che Asamoah potevamo prenderlo noi un anno fa,circa.Sarebbe stato preziosissimo,soprattutto guardando il centrocampo di oggi.


----------



## Cm Punk (16 Settembre 2012)

La rubentus ha una fortuna infinita, incredibile come gli vada tutto bene da più di un anno.


----------



## Lo Zar d'Europa (16 Settembre 2012)

Alla fine del 1° tempo oggi la rube meritava di esser sotto di 3 gol, sono davvero molto fortunati


----------



## Jino (16 Settembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Asamoha è una besta è fortissimo mamma mia...sulla sinistra fa TUTTO terzino, esterno attaccante, si inserisce corre corre torna mamma mia pagato 15 mil una miseria contando i prezzi folli in giro.



Se pensi che Vidal è costato 11, Asamoah 15, De Jong 3.5 significa che se sai spender bene ed hai conoscenze con una trentina di mln di puoi rifare il centrocampo. 

Un centrocampo:

Vidal De Jong Asamoah

sarebbe da top club nella maniera piu assoluta. Centrocampisti moderni, con buoni piedi e che sanno fare entrambe le fasi.

Non servono investire follie, bastano investimenti buoni e mirati ogni anno. Ma noi di investimenti non ne facciamo praticamente più da una vita.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Se pensi che Vidal è costato 11, Asamoah 15, De Jong 3.5 significa che se sai spender bene ed hai conoscenze con una trentina di mln di puoi rifare il centrocampo.
> 
> Un centrocampo:
> 
> ...



Ma guarda ti dico la rube ha il centrocampo piu completo, perche è l'unica squadra che ha i centrocampisti moderni qualita e fisicita allo stesso tempo.

Marchisio per esempio è un grande recuperatore di palloni, cosi come un giocatore tecnico.
Asamoha è praticamente tutto. Tecnico fisico veloce forte sa difendere ed attaccare, ecco pagato 15 mil è davvero pochissimo
Vidal stesso discorso di samoha
lichestainer, terzino conte lo ha trasformato esterno e tutto sommato se la cava gran bene. 
Pirlo vabbe lo conosciamo

E chissa come sarà Isla.

Voglio vedere contro il chelsea, se si confermano questa squadra è destinata ad andare molto lontano


----------



## The Ripper (16 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Se pensi che Vidal è costato 11, Asamoah 15, De Jong 3.5 significa che se sai spender bene ed hai conoscenze con una trentina di mln di puoi rifare il centrocampo.
> 
> Un centrocampo:
> 
> ...


----------



## Jino (16 Settembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma guarda ti dico la rube ha il centrocampo piu completo, perche è l'unica squadra che ha i centrocampisti moderni qualita e fisicita allo stesso tempo.
> 
> Marchisio per esempio è un grande recuperatore di palloni, cosi come un giocatore tecnico.
> Asamoha è praticamente tutto. Tecnico fisico veloce forte sa difendere ed attaccare, ecco pagato 15 mil è davvero pochissimo
> ...



Ho visto recentemente sia il Chelsea che la Juventus, se la Juventus si difende bene e non prende gol nei primi 15 minuti nei quali può pagare lo scotto del ritorno in coppa campioni e di uno stadio "difficile", gliene rifila 2-3 a Stamford.


----------



## DexMorgan (16 Settembre 2012)

La Roma è in mezzo a una strada.


----------

